# I don't know what to do. What's wrong with me? :[



## Ember (Feb 11, 2012)

Okay, I don't want to rant or complain but seriously, I don't know what to do. 

Right now I am doing a B.Sc in Mathematics, Electronics and Computer Sci. I thought I'd enjoy it but I really am not. I realised that I am more interested in philosophy, psychology but what is one to do with a phil/psych degree, right? I want to study what I really enjoy but the system really is not that ideal!

I like subjective topics. For example, in mathematics, there is only one answer to 2 + 2. But a question can be approached in infinite ways in English. Anyone's got ideas for such a thing?

I feel like I am just existing in college. Studying is a struggle and not fun. I don't think college life is supposed to be like that at all! I don't know what to do. I don't even want to make a radical decision if it equals to nothing because I am already in my second year of the three-year degree.


----------



## Ember (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't really know what interests me and what interests me, I don't know what sort of a career I'd make in those things. I don't mind making not making a lot of money. I just want to live a life where I am happy, less pressure and all that. I don't really know how to explain it. I sound like a pussy to myself but I have come to embrace the fact that I cannot take high-pressure jobs and tasks.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

This is common and you should not worry too much. Humans were made for surviving, not for deciding on a career, so that's why many people tend to cruise around in college for a while before deciding on something. You are already taking this semester, so just take it easy and just research many options. You can't do anything right now, mid-semester. Just relax and try to think of something you can see yourself doing 30 years from now.


----------



## greco (Jul 10, 2010)

your formal education does not in any way limit your ability to do something you enjoy and accomplish all kinds of things, even if you haven't yet dreamed of what form these would take. 

Don't fall for the propaganda, perpetuated by the educational establishment first and foremost, that withhout a degree in X, a certificate from Z and and a grade of ...% in Y all important doors will be closed to you. Nothing could be further from the truth, but everybody around you will try to convince of the opposite because they have an agenda or because they are too afraid to admit that they have based their decisions on this same illusion. 

change subject matter in your degrees if you feel like it. You are sure that you would like English or philosophy? Go for it. Not sure? Take a year off and switch your course to part time if you can't, and go do something else while your brain absorbs the experiences it needs to arrive at a decision on what feels right. The point is, what your degree is on or whether you have a degree at all has almost no bearing on what you can actually do with your life


----------



## daddyjordan22 (Aug 13, 2013)

I'd job shadow various jobs that _sound_ interesting. Speak with your academic advisor. Research different degrees and careers. You have time, graduating isn't a race. My uncle gave me this advice when I was a teenager: Do {a job} that pays well that you are good at so you can do things you love to do in your free time/ retire early enough to do things you love or do{ a job} that doesn't seem like a job to you but your favorite hobby. If you're lucky both at once! You can also research careers that use philosophy or psychology degrees, there are a lot of options especially if you get duel majors/ advanced degrees on top of those.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Angst said:


> Okay, I don't want to rant or complain but seriously, I don't know what to do.
> 
> Right now I am doing a B.Sc in Mathematics, Electronics and Computer Sci. I thought I'd enjoy it but I really am not. I realised that I am more interested in philosophy, psychology but what is one to do with a phil/psych degree, right? I want to study what I really enjoy but the system really is not that ideal!
> 
> ...


So, this is easy. Just finish your three-year-degree, find out the stuff you could do with it in the future, and keep it in mind.

Then, you can choose to continue your school with philosophy/psychology, if that's what you really want.

I regret not finishing my 3 year journalism degree. I finished 2 years. It would have been good for me to finish, even if it's not useful for me right now.

Just don't let yourself rush, or hurry your way into finding out what you need, or want to do. We all make the mistake of thinking that we should hurry up and choose. It's _really _not a rush. You could go traveling, or find a job for a little while to save money to travel, or you could get involved in the community.. Take your time and find your way, in _your _own way.


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

Angst said:


> I like subjective topics. For example, in mathematics, there is only one answer to 2 + 2. But a question can be approached in infinite ways in English. Anyone's got ideas for such a thing?


Actually, within Mathematics, there are a few ways one could interpret "2 + 2":

1. Standard natural number arithmetic: 2 + 2 = 4.
2. If working over rationals or reals modulo 1, then 2 + 2=0 or 2 + 2= 5 or any other integer because these can be "cast" out, which would also make the first answer work too as well as any integer.
3. String concatenation: 2 + 2 = 22. This is what you'd have in Computer Science if one interprets the 2s are characters or strings and the "+" operator as putting the two together to form a string or character array of the inputs.

Thus, notice what assumptions you are placing on that question as depending on how one wants to spin it, there can often be multiple answers to the same question. Though this does require one to get up into higher level Mathematics to some extent.



Angst said:


> I feel like I am just existing in college. Studying is a struggle and not fun. I don't think college life is supposed to be like that at all! I don't know what to do. I don't even want to make a radical decision if it equals to nothing because I am already in my second year of the three-year degree.


For some people college is a means to an end. For others college is about exploration and seeing where things go. The question I'd have is how well did you know what you'd be studying and what kinds of options you had for courses when you started? When I was in university, first and third year courses tended to be quite general and a bit of an overview while the second and fourth year courses were more specific since there was a foundation that could be used. After all, consider the various TLA, FLA and SLA that get tossed around? The LA in those acronyms is for "Letter Acronym" or "Letter Abbreviation" and the first letter is to be the placeholder for various numbers as it can be rather surprising how many numbers are covered by just a few letters.


----------



## Bago (Aug 30, 2011)

I would try and see your immediate options right now to steer it closer to English, or to psychology and so forth? i.e. are there any kind of "combined" course? At the moment, you mentioned that it is maths, cs, and eng. how about just going down the theory route and opt for say pure maths? This is as theoretical as philosophy itself. I remember learning foundational logic, and found this intriguing a lot. It is how I drew parallel with logic of the English language to that of logic and deductive reasoning itself.

My roommate at uni did maths, and I did chemistry. I think she is also an INFP too. She finished her maths degree, and then went into teaching and never looked back since. 

With engineering, maybe you can try for mechanical engineering? This is more fun, and practical. It is just physics, but you can see instruments and can draw diagrams etc. This kind of thing can open doors to say areas like industrial design, or architecture... or anything else that is more social sciences related. I remember I used to love Mechanics. Because I was taught in a way that can allow me to visualise. I love visualisation....

At this moment in time, forget about planning that far ahead into the future. Just focus on your immediates first, and then do the rest later on. Take some time out and ask yourself truthfully which courses and modules you like and dislike the most and WHY. Be truthful, and be honest. Cos if you let yourself know this and really understand this aspect of yourself, then you are onto a winner in choosing better options later on. At the moment, you do not even know what you like and don't like. So you won't be able to use this as a checkmark to cross reference anything else in the future either. Start with baby steps.


----------



## Ember (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you everyone! I will go through everything post by post and reply once I am done with my examinations. You guys are really awesome for taking some time out for this. 

I am touched. roud:


----------



## LibrlSchlstc (Sep 27, 2013)

Angst said:


> Okay, I don't want to rant or complain but seriously, I don't know what to do.
> 
> Right now I am doing a B.Sc in Mathematics, Electronics and Computer Sci. I thought I'd enjoy it but I really am not. I realised that I am more interested in philosophy, psychology but what is one to do with a phil/psych degree, right? I want to study what I really enjoy but the system really is not that ideal!
> 
> ...


 That's absurd, i'm doing the same degree in the same dilemma. And i am really confused how to go forward with my education. And,What ever @Angst says applies to me as well. That is too similar , how is this happening?


----------



## LibrlSchlstc (Sep 27, 2013)

Angst said:


> Okay, I don't want to rant or complain but seriously, I don't know what to do.
> 
> Right now I am doing a B.Sc in Mathematics, Electronics and Computer Sci. I thought I'd enjoy it but I really am not. I realised that I am more interested in philosophy, psychology but what is one to do with a phil/psych degree, right? I want to study what I really enjoy but the system really is not that ideal!
> 
> ...


 That's absurd, i'm doing the same degree, in the same dilemma. And i am really confused how to go forward with my education. And,What ever @Angst says applies to me as well. That is too similar , how is this happening?


----------



## LibrlSchlstc (Sep 27, 2013)

Angst said:


> Okay, I don't want to rant or complain but seriously, I don't know what to do.
> 
> Right now I am doing a B.Sc in Mathematics, Electronics and Computer Sci. I thought I'd enjoy it but I really am not. I realised that I am more interested in philosophy, psychology but what is one to do with a phil/psych degree, right? I want to study what I really enjoy but the system really is not that ideal!
> 
> ...


 That's absurd, I'm doing the same degree, in the same dilemma. And I am really confused how to go forward with my education. And,whatever @Angst says applies to me as well. That is too similar , how is this happening?


----------

